# Not another Gallardo-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Enhancement detail on a Gallardo,

*From this.*










*To this.*










First up starting with the interior,
Thorough vac, leather & trim cleaned using a mild g101 solution, leather fed with Zaino Z10.


















































































*Exterior befores,*





































Alloys cleaned using Smartwheels 1-1 and various brushes,
Arches and trim cleaned with G101,

One alloy down,










Warm g101 pre-wash applied, rinsed followed by 2 application of warm hyperwash, washed in the usual manner with TBM,



















Starting to look better,










Clayed whilst wet using Megs mild & LT and re-rinsed,

*Defects,*



















Lime prime on a Megs polishing pad via the Metabo,










50/50,










Mid flow, 










Swissvax Best of show applied and left to cure whilst attending to other areas,



















Arches and trim dressed with Megs all seasons and AG super sheen,
Tyres dressed with Blackfire gel,
Glass cleaned and sealed with Rain-x,
Tailpipes polished with W/wool and Britemax duo,
Wax-removed and a final wipedown with Z8.

*Results*


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice mate  The pic you sent earlier didn't come through


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at the 1st images, the guy doesn't deserve a car like that!

Fantastic turnaround all the same, my dream car :argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Very nice mate  The pic you sent earlier didn't come through


Was trying to get some motivation, pre-wash.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Stunning again there Rob.

Came up a treat, the LP did a great job correcting that.

Paul


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Another Great winter detail there.
I have said this so many time. Why O Why do people not care for there vehicles.
That was shocking for being corrected last year.
Anyway distant memory now, clean and protected for an other year.
Lovely car just a same thats it not getting cared for properly by the owner.
But an that life.
Fantastic job again.:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice job Rob


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job :thumb:

Nice correction with the LP, what a difference from when you started.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good work on a beauty there mate :thumb:

*B*ut a T shirt ? you must be made of tough stuff 

Baz


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Impressive correction from just Lime Prime there - great work as always!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice results grom the Lime Prime there chap.:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking work, stunning car :thumb:

What sort of speeds were you using with the LP?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob the lime prime really improved the finish:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks GORGEOUS!! :argie:

Bit of a state before but you turned it round big time mate, well done!! :thumb:

Bet the owner was well chuffed!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet photos and results.

Are those 50:50s just from LP? Impresive stuff.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> *B*ut a T shirt ? you must be made of tough stuff
> 
> Baz


He's a closet Geordie :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround on a stunning car. Shocking state in the before's.:buffer:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> He's a closet Geordie :lol:


:lol:Excellent :lol:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

gorgeous..stop posting pics of Lambos, otherwise I'll need to buy one!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking much better:argie: the leather came up a treat
(is it a daily driver?)


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a great work my friend. As always


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sort of nice to see it getting used, but much better now you've put it right Rob

Is the g101 diluted much to do the interior? I have some but as yet haven't used it and reading many posts it does seem great at everything cleaning wise


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Sort of nice to see it getting used, but much better now you've put it right Rob
> 
> Is the g101 diluted much to do the interior? I have some but as yet haven't used it and reading many posts it does seem great at everything cleaning wise


moved from megs apc to g101 about a year ago and never looked back its a truly amazing product in a totally different league i use it on every thing from wheel cleaning to roof lining


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

phil440 said:


> moved from megs apc to g101 about a year ago and never looked back its a truly amazing product in a totally different league i use it on every thing from wheel cleaning to roof lining


I've seen it used neat to remove wax residue for grained black plastic too


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I've seen it used neat to remove wax residue for grained black plastic too


true if you pour some in to a container and apply with a small detail brush/touch up brush it works a treat but don't leave on as Ive seen it stain certain plastics


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there as ever :thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Stunning, Love it:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome car, awesome finish.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice! stunning in black!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Stunning! Looks like that gets some serious use.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a turnaround inside and out - impressive 50/50 shots from the Lime Prime there. Very nice :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking work, stunning car :thumb:
> 
> What sort of speeds were you using with the LP?


LP was spread at about 900rpm and worked at 1200rpm until clear.



mattjonescardiff said:


> Sweet photos and results.
> 
> Are those 50:50s just from LP? Impresive stuff.


Thanks mate, 50/50 just from LP, it wasn't a correction detail but has enough cut to remove some light defects and take away any greyness from the finish.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> looking much better:argie: the leather came up a treat
> (is it a daily driver?)


Definately not a garage queen, used most days from what I can gather.:thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Definately not a garage queen, used most days from what I can gather.:thumb:


as it should be:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Sort of nice to see it getting used, but much better now you've put it right Rob
> 
> Is the g101 diluted much to do the interior? I have some but as yet haven't used it and reading many posts it does seem great at everything cleaning wise


Thanks Jon, g101 is as the name suggests, 101 different uses, for light-med soiling on interiors I use about 15-1, it can leave the leather quite dry so will need to be re-nourished after.:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work mate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Rob, always an event just being near a supercar let alone working on them.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic revival, looks as a raging bull should now. :argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Rob, always an event just being near a supercar let alone working on them.


Thanking you Tim, agreed but to be honest I wasn't looking forward to this one nor enjoying it to start, but once through the wash stages the love was soon re-stored.:argie:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning work Rob, brilliant results with LP, really nice turnaround. 
I know audi own lambo now but i find that Audi centre console awful, that is soul destroying for a lambo. Until you put your foot down that is!


----------

